# Pay It Forward.



## CraftyZA (19/2/14)

As per this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/a-big-deal.978/
I have decided (after some collaboration with others) to make the recipient of my Pay It Forward event @johanct 
You have shown an interest in mechanical mods.
You have shown a technical mind. (that is needed when seting up the Ithaka.)

This is a pay it forward endeavour. Let the good vibes of kindness roll!!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pay_it_forward

PM me your address, and I will send you a mechanical setup.
KTS (GGTS clone, and Ithaka clone.)
You will search long and hard to beat this setup.

(I think I just heard all the reonaught go hmmph...)

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (19/2/14)

Thanks a million CraftyZA! If you were a woman I would've given a french-kiss! However I think there are much better technical guys on this forum than me. Thanks again. Good idea this "Pay It Forward" - I will put something up whenever my overseas vapemail lands.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (19/2/14)

Well deserved, @johanct. That ithaka is above my grade to build, but if you can put LEDs and stuff in tanks I am sure it will be a breeze for you. Of course we need pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Well deserved, @johanct. That ithaka is above my grade to build, but if you can put LEDs and stuff in tanks I am sure it will be a breeze for you. Of course we need pictures!



Still in "open-mounth-surprise" mode. Definitely will do pics when I do the Ithaka coil build - nothing is impossible, the impossible just takes a wee bit longer. Man I'm "sucking diesel" as the guys would say in N.Ireland. On the deserve side, well that's debatable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (19/2/14)

@CraftyZA , you inspired me to do the same! 
I feel that this forum is so awesome and helpfull and that I have learnt so much from everybody here. My whole vape journey is documented on this site.
I will also be sending someone something. I still need to decide what and who, but I need to pay for everything i've learnt from everyone!
I will keep everyone in the loop! I'm just waiting for some things from Fasttech.
Great thing you started @CraftyZA . And awesome guys @Matthee and @RevnLucky7 .
Andre, you are a special person and a honour to have as a moderator and forum member.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (20/2/14)

Greatness has begun!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (20/2/14)

so pay it forward would be like donating something you have to someone that needs it?

or am i misunderstanding?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (20/2/14)

Riaz said:


> so pay it forward would be like donating something you have to someone that needs it?
> 
> or am i misunderstanding?


Yes. You receive a favor from someone, but then rather than paying him back, you pass on the favor. Could be an item, a deed or whatever makes an impact to someone else that needs it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (20/2/14)

thanks @Gizmo


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/14)

I think you mean crafty Riaz

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

